# 2021 tidewater 2300 carolina bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS TIDEWATER IS THE ULTIMATE FAMILY BOAT AND FISHING BOAT FROM THE GREAT RIDE AND PLENTY OF ROOM FOR WHOLE FAMILY AND TO FISH ALSO, LARGE HEAD CONSOLE TO HOLD PORTA POTTI, POWERED WITH A VF250XB MOTOR, HARD TOP WITH ROD HOLDERS, SPEAKERS, AND LED LIGHTS, COMPLE BOW SEATING CUSHIONS, DRINK HOLDERS, STEREO, CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO TEST THIS BEAUTY $90,109.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

